# Kirstin s Wildvogelzöglinge ab 2019



## Tanny (30. Aug. 2019)

Hallo allerseits,
 ...kennt Ihr mich überhaupt noch? 
Sorry, dass ich so lange nichts geschrieben habe - und auch meine Versprechen, die 2018 Tagebücher noch zu ergänzen habe ich nicht gehalten 

Ich habe es einfach NICHT geschafft!
Ihr glaubt gar nicht, was hier los ist.
Mittlerweile ist meine Wildvogelrettung wirklich über alles hinaus gewachsen, was ich je geplant hatte.

Ich habe es jetzt endgültig aufgegeben, überhaupt noch Tagebücher zu führen.

Und darum habe ich in diesem neuen Beitrag auch eine andere Überschrift gewählt - hier werde ich Euch dann sporadisch mal auf den neuesten Stand der Dinge bringen 

Auf meiner Homepage habe ich für 2018 und für 2019 jetzt nur noch Übersichten über die Vögel, die in dem jeweiligen Jahr hier waren, wie viele ausgewildert wurden, wieviele verstorben sind und wieviele überwintern.

Und wie Ihr den Zahlen entnehmen könnt, sind dieses Jahr bis jetzt bereits rund 180 Vögel hier aufgeschlagen und rund 30 Schwalben werden bei mir überwintern.

Dieser Sommer war in vielerlei Hinsicht heftig:
zum einen hatte ich gesundheitliche Probleme, die mich auf dem Zahnfleisch gehen ließen und jeden Handgriff zur Überwindung werden ließen- die sind jetzt zum Glück behoben - alle Gelenke funktionieren wieder, nachdem mir ein schlauer Zahnarzt einen Backenzahn gezogen hat 

Zum anderen haben sich die telefonischen Beratungen noch mal wieder vermehrt.
Zeitweise musste ich den Akku wechseln, weil keine Zeit war, das Handy mal an die Ladestation zu hängen.

Dann ging dieses Jahr durch die Vogelbestände - vor allem Schwalben, aber auch vereinzelt Meisen und Spatzen - eine Infektionserkrankung, deren Ursache wir bis heute nicht herausbekommen haben.
Immer wieder fingen Schwalben auf den Stationen an mit Durchfall, Krämpfen, Augenentzündungen und Bewegungsstörungen - und diese Geschichte setzte sich wie ein Lauffeuer durch fast den gesamten Schwalbenbestand mancher Stationen fort.

Abstriche von Rachen und Kloake, Kotproben, pathologische Untersuchungen - nichts gab eindeutige Hinweise auf eine Ursache - diese Krankheit ist immer noch ein Rätsel.

Sie muss im Wildvogelbestand vorhanden sein und eingeschleppt werden, denn sie betraf Stationen quer durch Deutschland, die teilweise keinerlei Berührungspunkte miteinander haben (außer dem Telefon) - und es wurden auch von Findern Vögel mit diesen Symptomen direkt aus der Natur gebracht.

Letztendlich habe wir jetzt durch viel Erfahrungsaustausch und in Zusammenarbeit mit unseren Tierärzten eine Therapie gefunden, mit der wir die meisten Vögel durch bringen und sie sich erholen, aber befriedigend ist das nicht.

Wir sind weiterhin auf der Suche - einige Institute haben den Verdacht geäußert, dass es sich um eine neue Infektion (neuer Parasit, neues Bakterium, neues Virus etc.) handeln könnte (z.B. aus Afrika eingeschleppt oder so), weshalb es mit den gängigen Prüfmethoden nicht gefunden wird. 

Es ist jedenfalls absolut dramatisch und zermürbend, wenn man hilflos zusehen muss, wie einem ein Vogel nach dem anderen erkrankt und leidet.

Bei mir waren auch eine Reihe Schwalben betroffen und ich habe auch welche verloren - glücklicherweise haben die meisten es überstanden - und ich bete, dass es jetzt durch ist und nicht unverhofft wieder los bricht.

Diese Geschichte war extrem zeitraubend und zermürbend.

Und dann kamen dieses Jahr bei mir auch noch reihenweise Spazennestlinge an - noch nackt - höchstens 2-3 Tage alt, die elendlich in meinen Händen krepierten mit Darmverschluss, weil sie bis obenhin vollgestopft waren mit Sonnenblumenkernen und Erdnüssen und Knödelfett von den Futterstellen.

Die, die dieses Elend überlebten, entwickelten oft schwere Behinderungen, die eine Auswilderung unmöglich machten.

Little Jacki von "Ein Spatz ist kein Spatz" kann davon ein Lied singen.
Sie betreibt eine Handicapstation für Spatzen aus ganz Deutschland auf ihrem Resthof in Brandenburg und hat mittlerweile einen ganzen Schwarm Handicap-Spatzen.

Von mir ist auch schon ein Spatz bei ihr eingezogen und vier weitere (zwei kommen am Wochenende von anderen norddeutschen Stationen zu mir) warten hier auf ihre Reise zu Jacki ins Spatzenparadies.

Auch das ein Phänomen, was sich deutschlandweit zunehmend durch die Pflegestellen zieht.
Es ist ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen, den Leuten klar zu machen, dass Fettfutter nichts im Sommer zu suchen hat, sondern in den Herbst gehört.

Dieses Elend hat mich so berührt, dass ich auf meiner Homepage dazu eine eigene Seite eingerichtet habe.

Doch es gab auch unendlich viele positive Erlebnisse:
Vögel, die in furchtbar aussichtslosem Zustand hier ankamen und die sich dann erholten und ausgewildert werden konnten.

Eine ELster aus Bayern, die über ein Jahr mit einer Sehbehinderung und einem verkrüppelten Füßchen privat allein gehalten und leider auch sehr einseitig falsch ernährt wurde (aus besten Absichten heraus - die Finderin fand keine Hilfe, wusste es nicht besser und wollte nur verhindern, dass sie eingeschläfert wird).

Sie kam auf Umwegen zu mir - Trixies Familie hat den weiten Weg auf sich genommen und sie zu mir gebracht (und den Kontakt erst vermittelt).
Bei mir hat sie dann erstmal gelernt, auf Ästen zu sitzen, Küken und Mäuse zu fressen, Futter zu verstecken zu baden und was Elstern sonst noch so machen.
Nachdem wir ihr dann eine Zehe des verkrüppelten Fußes amputiert hatten, konnte sie auch ihr 2. Bein wieder richtig benutzen und erste Flugübungen machen.
Als sie soweit war, dass sie viel mehr Platz brauchte, als ich ihr bieten konnte, habe ich in der Wildtierhilfe Fiel einen Ort gefunden, wo sie in eine Auswilderungsvoliere mit anderen ELstern und Krähen durfte.
Mittlerweile lebt sie dort frei - ist aber wie viele andere der leicht gehandicappten Rabenvögel immer noch vor Ort und kommt dort täglich, um sich ihr Essen abzuholen 

Eine Rabenkrähe wurde mir gebracht, die als Ästling verletzt auf der Straße gefunden wurde.
Das eine Bein war mehrfach gebrochen - im Hüftbereich und im Bereich des "Vorderfusswurzelgelenks" (keine Ahnung, ob das beim Vogel auch so heisst).
Zu richten war da operativ nichts mehr - aber da sie jung war, gab mein TA der Sache gute Chancen, sich zu verwachsen, so dass sie zwar eingeschränkt, aber lebensfähig mit dem Bein klarkommen würde.
Voraussetzung: sie musste mit dem getapten Bein 3 Wochen stramm "in einem Schuhkarton" ausharren und durfte sich nicht bewegen.
Die kleine Chrissie hat super mitgemacht  - und wir haben sie praktisch den ganzen Tag beschäftigt.
Kopf kraulen, Füttern und - Winnies damaliger Finderin Martina sei Dank für diese tolle Idee und das Geschenk  - sie hat gelernt, Klangstäbe zu spielen - was sie absolut toll fand.
Es hat super funktioniert und nach 3 Wochen, nachdem das Tape ab war kam sie zunächst mal nur in den auf dem Boden mit Grassoden, Wasserbad und Kaminholzscheiten als Sitzplätze eingerichteten Papageienkäfig (Grundfläche 1,2 x 1,20 ) nach draußen.
Als sie sich dort akklimatisiert und gelernt hatte,mit dem eingeschränkten Bein zu bewegen, das Bein sogar als Stütze nutzen und irgendwann mit den Krallen greifen und auf Ästen sitzen konnte, ist sie zusammen mit der Elster Robin nach Fiel umgezogen.

Auch Chrissie ist mittlerweile dort draussen unterwegs - und man muss schon genau hinschauen, um zu sehen, dass sie eine behinderte Krähe ist 

Das sind nur zwei von zahllosen Happy-End Geschichten, die ich diesen Sommer erleben durfte und die dann, wenn solche Dramen wie oben vorkommen und man sich fragt, warum man überhaupt noch weiter macht, dann die Antwort geben 

Jetzt stehen noch 3 Vorträge an, die ich über Erste Hilfe für Singvögel, Gebäudebrüterschutz und Sommerfütterung bei verschiedenen Verbänden halten werde und danach habe ich hoffentlich endlich mal Zeit, meine Wohnung wieder in einen bewohnbaren Zustand zu versetzen 

Ich habe diesen Sommer nicht mal Zeit gehabt, von allen Zöglingen Fotos zu machen - nur sporadisch habe ich überhaupt dran gedacht, die Kamera mal mitzunehmen.

Ich hänge Euch hier einfach mal eine bunte Mischung von Impressionen hinter 
Auf meiner FB Seite findet Ihr übrigens auch immer mal kurze updates oder interessante Themen rund um die WIldvögel.


----------



## bekamax (30. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Kirstin!
Ja! Du hast gefehlt. Sehr sogar.
Ja! Ich freue mich sehr, wieder von Dir und deinen Zöglingen zu lesen. Vielen Dank für deine unschätzbare Hilfe für die armen Tiere!
Lieben Gruß,
Karin, die auch schon lange
nicht mehr hier war...
komisch, oder?


----------



## Christine (30. Aug. 2019)

Was Kirsten hier aber - bescheiden wie sie ist - elegant verschweigt, ist die Tatsache, dass ihr diese Explosion an Schützlingen langsam die Haare vom Kopf frisst. Deshalb möchte ich hier mal die Werbetrommel rühren. Kirsten hat zwei Möglichkeiten eingerichtet, sie zu unterstützen:

Bei ZOO-PAPP kann man gezielt für Kirsten (nein, für die Piepmätze) das Futter bestellen und direkt liefern lassen, dass sie zur Zeit benötigt.

Damit sie aber nicht in Heimchen erstickt - obwohl das zur Zeit eher unwahrscheinlich ist - gibt es auch die Möglichkeit, Kirsten finanziell zu unterstützen, denn Barmittel helfen immer! Über ihr Paypal-Konto könnt Ihr ihr einen Obulus zukommen lassen.

Nicht nur ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr von diesen Links reichlich Gebrauch macht. Vielen lieben Dank im Voraus an alle Unterstützer und vielen lieben Dank an Kirsten für ihr unermüdliches Engagement!


----------



## Tanny (30. Aug. 2019)

Christine "ich erröte".....
Danke für Deine lieben Worte


----------



## jolantha (1. Sep. 2019)

Kirstin, freue mich, daß Du dich mal wieder gemeldet hast. Da hast du dir ja wirklich viel Arbeit angelacht. 
Ich drücke dir einfach mal die Daumen, daß Du das auch gesundheitlich durchhältst .


----------



## Ida17 (1. Sep. 2019)

Hallo Kirstin,

schön wieder von Dir und Deinen Schützlingen zu hören, Ihr wurdet schon vermisst 
Ich drücke Dir auch ganz doll die Daumen, dass es mit dem kommenden Herbst/Winter etwas ruhiger wird und Du erfolgreich so viele Vögel wie möglich auswildern kannst.
Lass von Dir hören


----------



## Tanny (9. Jan. 2020)

Hallo allerseits,
 und wieder ist schon mehr als ein viertel Jahr rum, seit meinem letzten Post.
Es ist einfach so viel los, dass ich immer zu nichts richtig komme 

Die Saison ist vorbei und ich hatte 2019 mit über 200 Zöglingen meinen härtesten Sommer in Sachen Wildvogelrettung.
Und auch in Sachen Überwinterung bin ich am Anschlag:

Über 30 Schwalben sind noch hier und arbeiten daran, ihre Federn zu erneuern,
damit die meisten von ihnen hoffentlich nächsten Sommer endlich in die Freiheit entfliegen können 

Neben Mehl- und Rauchschwalben habe ich diesen Winter auch eine Uferschwalbe zu Gast 

Bei den Überwinterern ist jeden Tag Stimmung - und ich habe das Gefühl, sie werden immer "kerniger", je mehr sie mausern.

"Mausern" ist das Stichwort:
täglich häufen sich zur Zeit die ausgefallenen Federn unter den Sitzplätzen und im Fußgängerflexi.
Mittlerweile sind es nicht mehr nur die feinen Dunen, sondern immer häufiger auch Schwungfedern.

Einige Schwalben scheint die Mauser regelrecht zu "elektrisieren" - bei den Fliegern schießt alle Nas´ lang eine plötzlich los
auf eine Fliege zu und der ganze Trupp schreckt mit auf.

Andere hingegen sitzen fast den ganzen Tag unter dem Sonnenspot und können gar nicht genug davon kriegen.
Wenn ich sehe, wie die Kleinen sich unter der Sonne räkeln und diese förmlich anbeten, werde ich fast neidisch 

Und wie man sieht, genießen auch die __ Fliegen die Sonne in vollen Zügen - solange sie können.....meist ist ihr Leben von seeeeehr kurzer Dauer.....
Ich freue mich schon, wenn die Mauser endlich durch ist - vielleicht sehen sie dann nicht mehr ganz so aus, wie gerupfte Hühner

Soweit zu "Schwalbenhausen im Norden"

Unten ein paar aktuelle Fotos und auf der Homepage habe ich eine neue Seite "Impressionen aus dem Zöglingsalltag" angelegt, wo ich sporadisch künftig immer mal Videos posten werde.

Außerdem findet Ihr auf der Homepage auch aktuell und neu einen Aufruf zur Hilfe für die Wildtiere in Australien:
Australien brennt - Wildtiere brauchen unsere Hilfe


----------



## jolantha (10. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Kirstin,
schön mal wieder von Dir zu lesen 
Danke für Deinen Bericht.


----------

